# I Need your help to promote !



## Noxx (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello,
Like you can see, there is not much people on the forum. I would like you to talk to your friends and told them that this forum exists. Also, do someone knows how to make a website found by google ?

Thank You


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 28, 2007)

You must go to google.com and submit your site to the search engine.

https://www.google.com/accounts/ServiceLogin?service=sitemaps&nui=1&continue=https://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/siteoverview%3Fhl%3Den&hl=en

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Feb 28, 2007)

I did it... There are supposed to add it soon. 
But to be in the first page of the «gold refining» research, the forum must have a lot more hits.
We have 30-40 unique visitors each days for the moment wich is pretty good. But only a few of them suscribe.


----------



## socorban (Mar 2, 2007)

well im new and i will refer 2 people i know into this for you as well.

You can run pay per click as well, obviously that can be costly. When you entered your site did it give you codes to implant into the html header of your site? Google bot runs through tagged sites faster and more often.


----------



## Noxx (Mar 4, 2007)

Thank You, I hope to see them soon :wink:


----------



## socorban (Mar 4, 2007)

Well ive seen one in here so far, hope the other shows up too, this site is awsome, thanks!


----------



## Noxx (Mar 4, 2007)

It's my pleasure !


----------



## socorban (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow, now thats a nice picture eh???


----------



## Noxx (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes ! Do you like it ?


----------



## socorban (Mar 5, 2007)

Of course i do, now all i need to do is make a stack like that. mmmmm gold


----------



## Noxx (Mar 5, 2007)

Lol I presume everyone here like (loves?) gold.


----------



## Paige (Mar 25, 2007)

It would help if everyone who sells on eBay mentioned your site in their ad.

I don't know if eBay will allow you a "click to" for the site, but everyone could mention it as "GoldRefiningForum dot com" and that won't set off any bells or whistles.

Maybe that is the fastest way to get the name out in front of the public, especially if you are posting something to sell under "scrap gold".


----------



## Noxx (Mar 25, 2007)

Yes ebay allows it if you are selling a product. You can't just do an auction for a link unless it's in the classified ads. I already puted an ad in the classified section but link into your auctions would be great.
Thanks


----------

